# Hot Jetwash in Edinburgh



## mshi (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if anyone knew of a hot jetwash in Edinburgh? I tend to use the cold jetwash bays you get at the Sainsbury garage in Craigleith but they have been closed of late. Tend to use them when desperate for a clean.

If there are not hot jet wash facilities anyone know of any similar to those bays in the Craigleith Sainsbury garage?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

mshi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knew of a hot jetwash in Edinburgh? I tend to use the cold jetwash bays you get at the Sainsbury garage in Craigleith but they have been closed of late. Tend to use them when desperate for a clean.
> 
> ...


There is a touchless foam wash place along ferry road, maybe they could do a hot rinse for you.

Not used them just seen is passing, always busy and lots of steam so think the waters hot.


----------



## mshi (Jul 22, 2010)

Kiashuma said:


> There is a touchless foam wash place along ferry road, maybe they could do a hot rinse for you.
> 
> Not used them just seen is passing, always busy and lots of steam so think the waters hot.


Thanks for the reply. I would prefer to do it myself though, always skeptical of someone else cleaning the car! Hence, never use these drive through washes.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

I spotted two jet wash bays up at the asda store at chesser ave
You can pay for time and just select the type of use, lance rinse, lance soap, brush soap etc


Have to say though ive used the place on ferry road and theyre spot on, also know what they use and its pretty safe, they unlike some other places take their work seriously


----------



## mshi (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks Tank, I may just head that way and check it out. Can't beat those jet wash bays as it's only £1 per 3 mins which is decent! 

I'm tempted to try that place on Ferry Road as I think that may have been what Kiashuma was talking about as well? Anyone else used them on their pride and joy? Had a quick look on their site and it says from £4 which is pretty cheap!


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Tbh its touchless so theres not much that can go wrong, theyve had some high end cars in there before, ferraris, pagani zonda and the likes

The use autosmart products, hazsafe as a pre spray, high foam as snowfoam and aquawax as their spray wax after, they dont touch your car apart from wheels if theyre not clean after spraying cleaner theyll give them a clean by hand

Theres hand wash as an optional extra, as well as tyre dressing or air freshener


----------



## Edi1011 (Oct 30, 2011)

The Morrison's Garage at Granton has 2 Self-Use Jet Wash bays if you are still looking.
Don't think they are Hot Water though.

:thumb:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Shell garage on seafield road has jetwash. Dunno if its hot or not.


----------



## Edi1011 (Oct 30, 2011)

mshi said:


> Thanks Tank, I may just head that way and check it out. Can't beat those jet wash bays as it's only £1 per 3 mins which is decent!
> 
> I'm tempted to try that place on Ferry Road as I think that may have been what Kiashuma was talking about as well? Anyone else used them on their pride and joy? Had a quick look on their site and it says from £4 which is pretty cheap!


Have used the Ferry Road guys a couple of times when I've been too lazy to get out the PW and do it myself :lol:

Usually get the £ 6.50 deal which includes Wheel Cleaning - guy uses soaped brush to go over the wheels before hosing - and Waxing


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Tank. said:


> Tbh its touchless so theres not much that can go wrong, theyve had some high end cars in there before, ferraris, pagani zonda and the likes
> 
> The use autosmart products, hazsafe as a pre spray, high foam as snowfoam and aquawax as their spray wax after, they dont touch your car apart from wheels if theyre not clean after spraying cleaner theyll give them a clean by hand
> 
> Theres hand wash as an optional extra, as well as tyre dressing or air freshener


Is the stuff they use lsp safe? Just broke my ankle on Friday and need a place i can get the car cleaned until i am better.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Depends how they mix it, but my car is still beading after getting a wash there, not beading as good as it was but still beading


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Tank. said:


> Depends how they mix it, but my car is still beading after getting a wash there, not beading as good as it was but still beading


Cheers, might give it a miss and leave it dirty, its got a good layer of wax on.

Can't drive anyway just hate seeing it manky!


----------



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

Edi1011 said:


> The Morrison's Garage at Granton has 2 Self-Use Jet Wash bays if you are still looking.
> Don't think they are Hot Water though.
> 
> :thumb:


This is the one I use as its literally less than 2 minutes from my house.

Ive used the one at sainsburys before but didn't think it was as good.

Theres also the new car wash place at Corstorphine always seems pretty busy

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mshi (Jul 22, 2010)

Unfortunately, I went back to the Sainsbury jetwash, hahah! Despite my 9 minutes in the booth, I forgot how awful a job it really does. Once the car dried out, it was still caked in a layer of dust. 

Next time, I will definitely try those guys on Ferry Road lol.


----------



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

mshi said:


> Unfortunately, I went back to the Sainsbury jetwash, hahah! Despite my 9 minutes in the booth, I forgot how awful a job it really does. Once the car dried out, it was still caked in a layer of dust.
> 
> Next time, I will definitely try those guys on Ferry Road lol.


I thought the same with the sainsburys one! The one at Morrisons is much better gives a really good shine aswell

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mshi (Jul 22, 2010)

ashley - is that the Morrisons on Ferry Road? How much is that one and is it the same style of booths where you jetwash yourself?!


----------



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

mshi said:


> ashley - is that the Morrisons on Ferry Road? How much is that one and is it the same style of booths where you jetwash yourself?!


Na the one off ferry road doesn't have a
Jet wash. Its the one further down at granton next to Telford College? Theres 2 booths there.

Think £3 gets you 9 minutes.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nic (Jan 11, 2013)

Not sure if it's still there, but there used to be a hot jetwash at the airport.

It's tucked round past the long stay car park near to the general aviation terminal.

It's used by all the airport vehicles but more often is queued up with taxis.

I haven't been out there for quite a few years now, but it used to be £2. It's in a shed type building thats open at both ends.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Handy to know i'll need to check that out after work on evening, working next to the airport


----------



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

Nic said:


> Not sure if it's still there, but there used to be a hot jetwash at the airport.
> 
> It's tucked round past the long stay car park near to the general aviation terminal.
> 
> ...


Its £3 and is VERY temperamental!! steals ur money most of the time!

Wouldn't recommend

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Sorry for sticking my nose in, but with your busted ankle, could you not ask someone on her etc do the business for you as a favour?? to be honest I'm quite surprised no one has offered!!


----------



## Nic (Jan 11, 2013)

x-ashley-x said:


> Its £3 and is VERY temperamental!! steals ur money most of the time!
> 
> Wouldn't recommend


Ahhh, ok.

It's been a good while since I was there right enough.

I guess the search continues.....


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

x-ashley-x said:


> Its £3 and is VERY temperamental!! steals ur money most of the time!
> 
> Wouldn't recommend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


i wish there were more places like the one on ferry road, the touchless foam wash,

doesnt do a brilliant job but always gets the worst off


----------



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

I washed mine at the morrisons one yesterday. Says "hot shampoo" but I was sliding about on the ice trying to wash it so maybe not haha


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

You no gimme a wave, flashed you the day you were just off the roundabout at the hilton

I was washing the inside of our trailers today with hot water but froze almost immediatly, nearly fell over several times, chances are it was still hot water at the one you used


----------



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

Tank. said:


> You no gimme a wave, flashed you the day you were just off the roundabout at the hilton
> 
> I was washing the inside of our trailers today with hot water but froze almost immediatly, nearly fell over several times, chances are it was still hot water at the one you used


All day Ive been sat at work thinking "was that you" I wasnt 100% if you flashed or not haha sorry

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

tbh i wasnt even sure if it was you, but narrowed down the chances of a lime green nurburg being down there

i would have waved too but only flashed last minute


----------



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeh there isnt many up here. I'l make sure I wave next time 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## imperator (Jul 9, 2014)

Tank. said:


> I spotted two jet wash bays up at the asda store at chesser ave
> You can pay for time and just select the type of use, lance rinse, lance soap, brush soap etc
> 
> Have to say though ive used the place on ferry road and theyre spot on, also know what they use and its pretty safe, they unlike some other places take their work seriously


Hi, I live nearby chesser ave but I can't find those jet wash bays, could you tell me where they are exactly? Cheers!


----------



## mshi (Jul 22, 2010)

If you drive into the Asda they are right in front of you with the petrol station to the left.


----------



## imperator (Jul 9, 2014)

mshi said:


> If you drive into the Asda they are right in front of you with the petrol station to the left.


Omg I'm so blind :wall: thanks mate!


----------

